# LRM replica build off



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

You know alot of the homie's here have alot of skills an have gotten down with alot of the lrm replicas on here and i think it would be cool to see more of the homies show there skills and get down on a few more iv never done a build off but thought it would be cool ass hell to have one so what yall think who's down to show some skills in this LRM replica build off?! it can be one uv already been working on its cool :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

If any of the homies are down and we do kick this off ima use my Casanova and La Carcacha for the build off!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

you know what bro.... you got some bad ass skills man.... 
When does this build off start? and the finish date??? I may get in on this as well..... I just think it should be longer than a month or so build off, due to the fact that if we are doin replicas, then it needs to be something that we can take our time with....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 10:18 AM~18163231
> *you know what bro.... you got some bad ass skills man....
> When does this build off start? and the finish date??? I may get in on this as well..... I just think it should be longer than a month or so build off, due to the fact that if we are doin replicas, then it needs to be something that we can take our time with....
> *


preciate the props homie means alot! but yea i feel you i dont like to rush my builds i like to take my time as well iv never done a build off but help me out what time frame for this sounds good and fair homies? Wuz up yall down to show some love and skills for this build off? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think a 2 month time frame would be more than fair....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 10:30 AM~18163314
> *I think a 2 month time frame would be more than fair....
> *


lets do 3 dat sounds good like to take my time a lil but not to much feel me what you think bro? lets give the homies a few days to join what you think bro?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Casanova and La Carcacha in on this build off!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye,I'm diggin this,have a kit ready,I'm thinkin 3 months


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

I think this build off should start on the 1st of august dead line in november this build off is for any Low Rider CAR or TRUCK replica out of the Low Rider Magazine so whos all is down to show love and skills in on this one homies? :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 28 2010, 11:56 AM~18163512
> *I think this build off should start on the 1st of august dead line in november this build off is for any Low Rider CAR or TRUCK replica out of the Low Rider Magazine so whos all is down to show love and skills in on this one homies? :biggrin:
> *


Count me in! I'll start flipping through my magazines today!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 28 2010, 11:32 AM~18163778
> *Count me in! I'll start flipping through my magazines today!
> *


cool dats wat im talking bout man i hope we see some tight LRM feat replica cars in this build off homies let's see some skills! :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 28 2010, 11:32 AM~18163778
> *Count me in! I'll start flipping through my magazines today!
> *


I have dem goldrush mural decals ready homie,that's one I would like to see..just putin it out there..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im in with this one...









Got a brand new unstarted 76 kit for it also...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I was telling Johnny, that that one is gonna have to wait cause it's gonna take me some time... the body isn't exactly the same shape, becasue I'm using a Nascar kit, so i will have to reshape it slighty, the body on the nascar model is wider, and taller so it's going to take me some time to do all that, plus it basically has nothing... no real interior no nothing, so all I really have is a body, so I'll be using a Monte SS for parts... I'll try to work on it, but I might need some help... (hoping Pina will volunteer to help me with this one...)


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 11:52 AM~18163956
> *Im in with this one...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie that one would be cool as hell to see! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Check it out homie's we got a PRIZE! for the winner in this build off! for the prize we puttin my new jevreis LS clip and the homie raul is putting a bottle of teqila for the winner of the build off but you gonna have to get your skills up on this one to win this! :wow: :biggrin:  what yall think? i wanna see some bad ass replicas homies got to be out the LRM tho!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

What if I build this bad ass Monte with a clean ass interior, and paint job and everything decked out! Except I don't have a front clip cause I'm hoping to win this one? Will that work?...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 28 2010, 12:10 PM~18164071
> *What if I build this bad ass Monte with a clean ass interior, and paint job and everything decked out! Except I don't have a front clip cause I'm hoping to win this one? Will that work?...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol If the monte is a replica car out the Low Rider Magazine then yea thats cool homie :biggrin: ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

One more question does it have to be LRM? Cause I've got all the original BLVD. Magazines, and their pictures are ten times nicer than LRM and have more closup/detailed shots of the cars so you can get every little detail right. Can I use a car from that magazine, or any other old magazine like Orlies,Streetlow,etc?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 28 2010, 12:24 PM~18164190
> *One more question does it have to be LRM? Cause I've got all the original BLVD. Magazines, and their pictures are ten times nicer than LRM and have more closup/detailed shots of the cars so you can get every little detail right. Can I use a car from that magazine, or any other old magazine like Orlies,Streetlow,etc?
> *


i feel you on the pics bro but i want this build off to be any LRM feat low rider CAR or TRUCK replica


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 28 2010, 11:55 AM~18163984
> *I was telling Johnny, that that one is gonna have to wait cause it's gonna take me some time... the body isn't exactly the same shape, becasue I'm using a Nascar kit, so i will have to reshape it slighty, the body on the nascar model is wider, and taller so it's going to take me some time to do all that, plus it basically has nothing... no real interior no nothing, so all I really have is a body, so I'll be using a Monte SS for parts... I'll try to work on it, but I might need some help... (hoping Pina will volunteer to help me with this one...)
> *


Ye,I would like to get down on a working ragtop for so it can go up and down,Wicho Gona flip out when he sees the gold rush Rep
.y'all hit me up when ever u ready.tell urio I said que onda


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

sabes que...I believe that most of the cars that were featured in BLVD. were also featured in LRM at one time or another, but I'll make sure before I choose


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 28 2010, 12:33 PM~18164287
> *i feel you on the pics bro but i want this build off to be any LRM feat low rider CAR or TRUCK replica got a bunch of LRM's at da crib halla at me ill shoot you a few if you need homie?
> *


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 28 2010, 12:38 PM~18164341
> *sabes que...I believe that most of the cars that were featured in BLVD. were also featured in LRM at one time or another, but I'll make sure before I choose
> *


yea think your right bout dat bro!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 28 2010, 12:33 PM~18164287
> *i feel you on the pics bro but i want this build off to be any LRM feat low rider CAR or TRUCK replica
> *


Pina has about 100 lrm mags or more lol.he got u on the pics...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jul 28 2010, 12:41 PM~18164368
> *Pina has about 100 lrm mags or more lol.he got u on the pics...
> *


4sho halla at me homie i got you


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jul 28 2010, 01:38 PM~18164329
> *Ye,I would like to get down on a working ragtop for so it can go up and down,Wicho Gona flip out when he sees the gold rush Rep
> .y'all hit me up when ever u ready.tell urio I said que onda
> *


Simone I'll tell him.. and yeah man there is a cat on here BIG BODY EDDIE who did a working ragtop on his caddy, man that vato's builds are on point! I wanna do the same with Gold Rush, I wanna take my time a do it right, including the working top. I'm looking at, at least 6 moths to build that car, cause I wanna get it right, even down to the damn key in the ignition!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 28 2010, 11:02 AM~18164016
> *Check it out homie's we got a PRIZE! for the winner in this build off! for the prize we puttin my new jevreis LS clip and the homie raul is putting a bottle of teqila for the winner of the build off but you gonna have to get your skills up on this one to win this!  :wow:  :biggrin:  what yall think? i wanna see some bad ass replicas homies got to be out the LRM tho!
> 
> 
> ...


      hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my entry, I just bought a 66 Rive from ebay for $4! I also got a 65 Rivi, so I might do Scott's old Rivi as well for fun, but not for the buildoff because I know I won't be able to do both in 3 months... I know this car has been featured in plenty LRM's, but I wanted to use the feature from BLVD Mag as my point of reference, the pictures are larger, and show more detail, and aside from making a replica, I am also going to take the same pictures and put in the same layout as the magazine... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 29 2010, 09:53 AM~18173543
> *Here is my entry, I just bought a 66 Rive from ebay for $4! I also got a 65 Rivi, so I might do Scott's old Rivi as well for fun, but not for the buildoff because I know I won't be able to do both in 3 months... I know this car has been featured in plenty LRM's, but I wanted to use the feature from BLVD Mag as my point of reference, the pictures are larger, and show more detail, and aside from making a replica, I am also going to take the same pictures and put in the same layout as the magazine... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that rivi is tight bro!!! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's Scott's old Rivi that I'm going to replicate later on.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 29 2010, 10:17 AM~18173730
> *Here's Scott's old Rivi that I'm going to replicate later on.
> 
> 
> ...


yea that one is tight to ima do this replica to later already got mine ready for paint but ima wait a lil later to start that one cause i got like 4 im trying to finish right now


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

If i get some builds finished this week I might get in this. I'm in the bomb build off as well so I dunno if I would have time to finish. Darkside nice choice! That's actually a replica I eventually wanted to build lol!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I'd join in but with work and all I hardly find time at the bench. Make it till Christmas and I'll join this build off. I have a replica in LRM I want to do. :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 29 2010, 10:53 AM~18173543
> *Here is my entry, I just bought a 66 Rive from ebay for $4! I also got a 65 Rivi, so I might do Scott's old Rivi as well for fun, but not for the buildoff because I know I won't be able to do both in 3 months... I know this car has been featured in plenty LRM's, but I wanted to use the feature from BLVD Mag as my point of reference, the pictures are larger, and show more detail, and aside from making a replica, I am also going to take the same pictures and put in the same layout as the magazine... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 29 2010, 10:39 AM~18173892
> *I'd join in but with work and all I hardly find time at the bench. Make it till Christmas and I'll join this build off. I have a replica in LRM I want to do.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


right now deadline is in november but i aint tripin as long as the rest of the homies in it are cool with it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

im diggin that rivi homie that bitch is tight!!!! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah it's pretty clean, the only thing now is that... now I wanna do something else! But nah.. I think I'm gonna do this one.. should be easy. I probably won't ope the doors for this one since most pictures of it the doors are closed... and same thing goes for the trunk, those two things are never open in any of the pictures....

But I also wanted to tell you that I think I'm gonna start working on modifying my 79 Monte and turn it into a Cutlass and build a Strictly Business replica! I think I can do it I'll just take my time with it.

In one of the BLVD magazines they did a 6 page Battle between Orgullo Mexicano and Strictly Business with really good detailed shots of each, so I think I'm gonna do that Strictly Business for fun on the side.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 29 2010, 01:17 PM~18175260
> *yeah it's pretty clean, the only thing now is that... now I wanna do something else! But nah.. I think I'm gonna do this one.. should be easy. I probably won't ope the doors for this one since most pictures of it the doors are closed... and same thing goes for the trunk, those two things are never open in any of the pictures....
> 
> But I also wanted to tell you that I think I'm gonna start working on modifying my 79 Monte and turn it into a Cutlass and build a Strictly Business replica! I think I can do it I'll just take my time with it.
> ...


lol i feel you strictly biz is bad ass i always liked that car homie you shoul get down with that one has more detail in it i would love to see that car!  :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 29 2010, 01:28 PM~18175358
> *Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up homie i like these rivis ther awsome but yea i do bro but ill get the pages 2morrow ill post the pages for you i got you tho homie!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanx alot Pina!! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

say raul this ride is clean if you still trying to deside i think this car is the one just my opinion!  :


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

*shit im in on this! here's what ima be building, its called Ghetto Symphony! but dont kno if i can pull tha motor off tho! :wow: hno: hno: my bad for huge picz*


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

clean 64 homie! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2010, 04:37 PM~18176798
> *shit im in on this! here's what ima be building, its called Ghetto Symphony! but dont kno if i can pull tha motor off tho!  :wow: hno:  hno: my bad for huge picz
> 
> 
> ...


yeeeaahhhh man.... that one's clean!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

gonna start on tha body tonight....


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18180242
> *gonna start on tha body tonight....
> *


Bro, go find you and older Corvette like a 2000-2003 model, they have that engine.... easy fix, then all you have to worry about is the chroming and wiring....


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks bro! ima have to try that! but tha chroming and wiring is no prob!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm in. Imma build... "Loco 64"


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 29 2010, 09:47 PM~18181556
> *I'm in. Imma build... "Loco 64"
> *


that would be tight to see to homie!! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

you know i think its bad ass that the homie is bringing back the low rider in scale mag next year that way we can maybe shoot for pics in the mag with our replicas huh? i think that would be cool i know ima try!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 29 2010, 01:28 PM~18175358
> *Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


got the pics homie just got to wait on my boy to get off work so i cun swing by and use his scaner so i can post them good so ill get to it later today homie but got you on the pics!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 30 2010, 08:19 AM~18184828
> *got the pics homie just got to wait on my boy to get off work so i cun swing by and use his scaner so i can post them good so ill get to it later today homie but got you on the pics!
> *


Thanx alot Pina!!! I'll keep an eye out!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

loco 64 :wow: :wow: who has pics of loco 64?


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 29 2010, 01:28 PM~18175358
> *Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice MAZDAT, "SHE DEVIL" is bad ass!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 30 2010, 09:45 AM~18185021
> *loco 64  :wow:  :wow: who has pics of loco 64?
> *


i got a few ill post them up later for you if you want homie?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 30 2010, 09:56 AM~18185095
> *i got a few ill post them up later for you if you want homie?
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 30 2010, 08:50 AM~18185057
> *Nice choice MAZDAT, "SHE DEVIL" is bad ass!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx bro, as soon as I seen it, I gotta built it...at least try to. Hopefully it will come out good, lets see


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Well heres what I want to build for the build off.
If someone has better pics LMK. uffin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

If we agree to extend til the end of December... I want to throw this one in!












Ohh yeahhhhh...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18186108
> *Well heres what I want to build for the build off.
> If someone has better pics LMK. uffin:
> 
> ...


Pina... you see the engine on this Impala... this is what I want to do for my Monte, almost factory with a little bit of chrome, you feel me?... I want it to be street cruiser. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

You know the more I look at the 68 CV I'm hating the spot lights. They look weird on the front fenders ??? So if I build it do I need to put these eye sores on. I know it's a replica build but dam.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 30 2010, 02:01 PM~18186625
> *You know the more I look at the 68 CV  I'm hating the spot lights. They look weird on the front fenders ??? So if I build it do I need to put these eye sores on. I know it's a replica build but dam.
> *


I think the whole idea of this build-off is to get it as "close"as possible to the real thing, and if for some weird reason you can't find any dumby lights, then I think you're safe leaving them out.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 30 2010, 12:47 PM~18186503
> *If we agree to extend til the end of December... I want to throw this one in!
> 
> 
> ...


its all good homie another homie wanted december to that one would be cool to see!!!!! :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 30 2010, 01:01 PM~18186625
> *You know the more I look at the 68 CV  I'm hating the spot lights. They look weird on the front fenders ??? So if I build it do I need to put these eye sores on. I know it's a replica build but dam.
> *


nah its all good thats up to you homie just try and get it as close you can!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Pina, it's on.... I'm getting started tomorrow, your phone call really hyped me up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

here go the pics homie hope they help! :biggrin: to blurry huh ill re do them tomorrow


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sorry they came out blury dont know why!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dont like how they came out homie to blurry ill re do the tomorrow for you!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

That's the bad boy imma try building. (Loco 64) I need to find a better pic of engine and setup.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 30 2010, 09:28 PM~18191025
> *dont like how they came out homie to blurry ill re do the tomorrow for you!
> *


Thanx pina!! I somewhat get an idea, but clearer is better :biggrin:   

Thanx again homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 31 2010, 07:51 AM~18192560
> *Thanx pina!! I somewhat get an idea, but clearer is better :biggrin:
> 
> Thanx again homie!
> *


ima post it up better for you later today bro that way you can see the pics alot better!! i got you homie


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Jul 31 2010, 08:48 AM~18192995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Machio!! appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in................here's my entry , nothin' to glitzy just a clean lowrider.





























The Revell's '62 came out just in time !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 10:12 AM~18193112
> *I'm in................here's my entry , nothin' to glitzy just a clean lowrider.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats clean homie!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

So do we have from now untill the end of December?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 10:38 AM~18193262
> *So do we have from now untill the end of December?
> *


yea dec 1st is cool homie 4 months sounds like plenty time


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

i cant wait to c dis one kick off...i know all u guys r gonna throw down on ur builds. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

???? dec 1 does not make sense. The end of DEC makes more sense.
Gives use five months to find and send out parts to chrome, etc


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 31 2010, 12:46 PM~18193939
> *???? dec 1 does not make sense. The end of DEC makes more sense.
> Gives use five months to find and send out parts to chrome, etc
> *


THATS COOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just got my '62 Revell hardtop. Now to get that "Pepto Bismol" paint. :biggrin: 

Also get stuff ready for the chrome plater.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 31 2010, 04:15 PM~18194417
> *Just got my '62 Revell hardtop. Now to get that "Pepto Bismol" paint. :biggrin:
> 
> Also get stuff ready for the chrome plater.
> ...



My entry....................


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

its going down :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 1 2010, 05:24 AM~18197878
> *My entry....................
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Was gonna use my 'La Carcacha' replica for this build off but gonna use it for the bomb build off insted so ima replace it in this buid off with this replica insted homies 'Rolin Malo'!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

you should do the newer version it looks better bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 2 2010, 03:40 PM~18209119
> *you should do the newer version it looks better bro
> *


i always liked it when it lookd like this i liked the color plus ther is already some one else on lay it low making the newer version so i went with the first version insted i like it though! ima try and get as close i can to it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Progress pic of my Rolin Malo relica for tha build off


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my entry.. 
still got alot of work to do!, jambs and alot of stuff...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 08:35 PM~18212001
> *my entry..
> still got alot of work to do!, jambs and alot of stuff...
> 
> ...


thats a tight one homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 2 2010, 09:35 PM~18212001
> *my entry..
> still got alot of work to do!, jambs and alot of stuff...
> 
> ...


yea man that's clean!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Pina or Machio I'm gonna need a really good pic of gold rush, anyone have a copy of the magazine so that I can make a copy of it?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 2 2010, 09:41 PM~18212804
> *Pina or Machio I'm gonna need a really good pic of gold rush, anyone have a copy of the magazine so that I can make a copy of it?
> *


these bout the best ones i got of the Gold Rush homie! hope they help


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 2 2010, 10:57 PM~18212984
> *these bout the best ones i got of the Gold Rush homie! hope they help
> 
> 
> ...



cool.... think Machio said he had the murals decals... si no i can draw try to draw them.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

yea he got you on that homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

I chopped the top on the Grand Prix, so there is no turning back now.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

do you know where I can get some parts chrome plated?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 2 2010, 10:08 PM~18213098
> *do you know where I can get some parts chrome plated?
> *


yea homi here is the info 'CHrome tech USA 2314 ravenswood rd madison wi,53711 #608 274 9811' they do gold and chrome plating for models!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

do you know how long they take and how much they charge?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 2 2010, 10:06 PM~18213068
> *I chopped the top on the Grand Prix, so there is no turning back now.
> *


yup get down homie!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 2 2010, 11:18 PM~18213193
> *do you know how long they take and how much they charge?
> *


 1 tree is around 16 to 20. Turn around is about 6 weeks


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 3 2010, 09:18 AM~18215355
> *1 tree is around 16 to 20.  Turn around is about 6 weeks
> *


6 weeks! Dang Man there has to be someone locally that can do that!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 3 2010, 10:56 AM~18215586
> *6 weeks! Dang Man there has to be someone locally that can do that!
> *


Yeah I hate that time stuff to homie. But while my parts are out to get chromed I'm get do as much as I can on the body work (jambs) so they'll come out nice.



*Hurry up Chrome Tech!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 3 2010, 02:36 PM~18217736
> *Yeah I hate that time stuff to homie. But while my parts are out to get chromed I'm get do as much as I can on the body work (jambs) so they'll come out nice.
> Hurry up Chrome Tech!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Well I guess you're right about that, you're right about that. But I mean there has to be another way, they can't be the only place... I'll have to do my research.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 3 2010, 09:56 AM~18215586
> *6 weeks! Dang Man there has to be someone locally that can do that!
> *


Theres another : Little Motor Kar Co.

Little Motor Kar Company 
Chrome plating service; 203 Linda Lane; Reading PA 19606 
http://email: [email protected]


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Did a quick search. Check it out. They even do toys WOW someone new.
Their base in Cali.

http://mmmetalizing.com/services.html


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 3 2010, 04:55 PM~18218530
> *Did a quick search. Check it out. They even do toys WOW someone new.
> Their base in Cali.
> 
> ...


I used these guys i think in 07 with BIGGS and i think it was cheaper at the time to go with chrome tech ! Some parts were super clean but a few weren't ! They were clean enough for a HEARSE DRIVER build but not very clean if you were going for a show item ! 

This site ad does say no order min. and it says they cane do models i think back in the day they hadn't offered service for models may be why the price was steep !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 3 2010, 04:55 PM~18218530
> *Did a quick search. Check it out. They even do toys WOW someone new.
> Their base in Cali.
> 
> ...


KOOL, I just emailed them and I hope they can do us some good. Thanx homie !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the plating company and its $45.00 plus shipping for a 12"x12" tree !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 05:22 PM~18218748
> *Just  got  off  the  phone  with the  plating  company  and  its  $45.00  plus  shipping    for  a  12"x12"  tree !
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: 


   


:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm telling you I think this is who BIGGS used when i had all my promo's redone and they were clean ! A few little items had what look like dust on them but that could be due to how i prep them before shipping ! 

I know with Chrome tech its about $75 per rack so it sounds cheaper here !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 06:22 PM~18218748
> *Just  got  off  the  phone  with the  plating  company  and  its  $45.00  plus  shipping    for  a  12"x12"  tree !
> *




:0 who did you call? and whats there number ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 3 2010, 07:45 PM~18219930
> *:0  who did you call? and whats there number ?
> *



http://mmmetalizing.com/services.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 11:16 PM~18221485
> *http://mmmetalizing.com/services.html
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks D


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 03:27 PM~18218785
> *I'm  telling  you      I think  this  is  who  BIGGS  used  when  i  had  all  my  promo's  redone  and  they    were  clean !  A  few  little  items  had  what    look like  dust    on  them    but  that  could  be  due    to  how  i  prep them  before  shipping  !
> 
> I  know  with  Chrome  tech  its  about  $75    per  rack    so  it  sounds    cheaper    here  !
> *


Chrome Tech charges $21,95 for a 6X8 inch rack.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 03:03 PM~18218605
> *I  used    these  guys  i think  in  07    with  BIGGS    and  i think  it    was  cheaper  at the  time to go  with  chrome  tech  !  Some  parts  were  super  clean    but  a  few  weren't  !  They  were  clean  enough  for  a  HEARSE  DRIVER  build    but  not    very  clean  if you  were    going  for  a  show  item  !
> 
> This  site  ad  does  say    no  order  min.  and  it    says  they  cane  do  models    i  think  back in the  day  they  hadn't  offered  service  for  models  may  be  why    the  price  was  steep  !
> *


:twak: a little dust never stopped me...  :happysad: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 4 2010, 02:01 AM~18223810
> *Chrome Tech charges $21,95 for a 6X8 inch rack.
> *


yep!

http://www.chrometechusa.com/modelplate.html


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 2 2010, 11:04 PM~18213040
> *cool....  think Machio said he had the murals decals... si no i can draw try to draw them.
> *


hey... do you know if anyone has shots of the hydro set up in the trunk?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2010, 04:22 PM~18218748
> *Just  got   off  the  phone  with the   plating   company  and  its  $45.00  plus  shipping    for  a  12"x12"   tree !
> *




Yep 45.00 a rack. Got an e-mail from them Yesterday, 


Well if you calculate the sizes and cost ........it's almost the same , just off by a couple of bucks

12 x12 = 45.00

Chrome tech

6 x 8 = 22.00

6 x 8 = 22.00


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

and they have quicker turn around service...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 29 2010, 12:28 PM~18175358
> *Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Pina, do you have a pic of the roof? , need to see how big (no ****) is that moonroof. Thanx Pina for you help. I'll post pics of what I've done so far, she's all open now :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 5 2010, 12:35 PM~18236862
> *Hey Pina, do you have a pic of the roof? , need to see how big (no ****) is that moonroof. Thanx Pina for you help. I'll post pics of what I've done so far, she's all open now :biggrin:
> *


no prob but nah homie i dont have any pics of the roof


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I could kinda see it on the pics, looks pretty standard I guess, I'm cutting the moon in tonite :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone have a pic of loco 64's hood mural?? i only found one pic and its not clear enough to get it done. thanx in advance


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 07:33 PM~18240455
> *anyone have a pic of loco 64's hood mural?? i only found one pic and its not clear enough to get it done. thanx in advance
> *


you know you can find back LRM issues on ebay they have lots of them and old ones to homie i just orderd the back 1998 issue that had 'La Carcacha' bomb cause i needed the mural for the trunk of the replica im making of it but yea try that homie it wokd for me!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pina loco 64 was featured oct of 97. i doesnt showed a clear colored pic. i want a pic online so i can get the mural printed in decal for the model, ive looked homie. i got evry issue since dec 94


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

:wow: cant wait to see the finished replicas!!!
g/l u guys :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 08:23 PM~18240902
> *pina loco 64 was featured oct of 97. i doesnt showed a clear colored pic. i want a pic online so i can get the mural printed in decal for the model, ive looked homie. i got evry issue since dec 94
> *


well other than that hopefully one of the other homies will pop up with that pic for you bro!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 29 2010, 12:28 PM~18175358
> *Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok guys, here's an update of She Devil, opened her up, cut in the moon, what you guys think? I still have to sand the edges a little bit more :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

real clean work homeboy


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 6 2010, 12:41 AM~18241693
> *Ok guys, here's an update of She Devil, opened her up, cut in the moon, what you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good nice clean cuts.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Aug 5 2010, 08:42 PM~18241700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Biarittz!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18241693
> *Ok guys, here's an update of She Devil, opened her up, cut in the moon, what you guys think? I still have to sand the edges a little bit more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


she coming along nice homie!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 5 2010, 09:08 PM~18241948
> *she coming along nice homie!
> *


Thanx Pina!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm going to start the jams tomorrow


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 5 2010, 08:41 PM~18241693
> *Ok guys, here's an update of She Devil, opened her up, cut in the moon, what you guys think? I still have to sand the edges a little bit more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on wheels guys?? What's the closest wheel I could use?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 5 2010, 11:41 PM~18241693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great start homie ! Your cuts are real clean especially that roof .


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That rivi is on point.lookin good homie...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 5 2010, 10:22 PM~18242066
> *Any suggestions on wheels guys?? What's the closest wheel I could use?
> *


i would say armando flores 5.20's would have that rivi looking clean if you can find some or try jevreis new tru 5.20's!  im trying to go with that real spoke look on all my models cant fuck with the pegasus wheels any more after iv hade some armando wheels those wheels will have your model on hit! i got 2 sets wish i had more just bought a casting kit gonna try and cast more out of them for the rest of the models


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 6 2010, 04:46 AM~18243279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Machio!! :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 6 2010, 07:18 AM~18243375
> *i would say armando flores 5.20's would have that rivi looking clean if you can find some or try jevreis new tru 5.20's!  im trying to go with that real spoke look on all my models cant fuck with the pegasus wheels any more after iv hade some armando wheels those wheels will have your model on hit! i got 2 sets wish i had more just bought a casting kit gonna try and cast more out of them for the rest of the models
> *


you gonna have to put me down with some of those, btw what time you heading out to the show? I won't be there til 2:30 or so...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 5 2010, 10:41 PM~18241693
> *Ok guys, here's an update of She Devil, opened her up, cut in the moon, what you guys think? I still have to sand the edges a little bit more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Firme Maz!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 6 2010, 08:10 AM~18244403
> *Looking Firme Maz!
> *


Thanx bro!! This should be your car, matches your name :biggrin: What show are you guys talking about?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 6 2010, 09:30 AM~18244591
> *Thanx bro!! This should be your car, matches your name :biggrin:  What show are you guys talking about?
> *


the LRM car show sunday homie down here in dallas tx we putting our models in it


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 6 2010, 09:08 AM~18244391
> *you gonna have to put me down with some of those, btw what time you heading out to the show? I won't be there til 2:30 or so...
> *


not sure ill find out tomorrow he wanted me to help him move some stuff in cause hes gonna have his rides up in it!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

If its in Texas, can't make it


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 6 2010, 11:42 AM~18245175
> *not sure ill find out tomorrow he wanted me to help him move some stuff in cause hes gonna have his rides up in it!
> *


cool I'll call you when I get there then. 
and btw, it's technically not an LRM show... I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like he used The "Lowrider Experience Tour" as the name of the show, but LRM isn't sponsoring it, I thought the same way since he used the Lowrider logo on there but it doesn't say Lowrider Magazine...


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 6 2010, 02:53 PM~18246122
> *cool I'll call you when I get there then.
> and btw, it's  technically not an LRM show... I'm not 100% sure, but it looks like he used The "Lowrider Experience Tour" as the name of the show, but LRM isn't sponsoring it, I thought the same way since he used the Lowrider logo on there but it doesn't say Lowrider Magazine...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

it was a great show, and congrats on the 1st place win!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18241693
> *Ok guys, here's an update of She Devil, opened her up, cut in the moon, what you guys think? I still have to sand the edges a little bit more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: lookin good!! u are a brave man cuttin that roof AFTER opening the doors!! u didnt break the rockers or posts at all?!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 8 2010, 06:08 PM~18259765
> *:wow: lookin good!! u are a brave man cuttin that roof AFTER opening the doors!! u didnt break the rockers or posts at all?!
> *


Thanx Hock!!! :biggrin: I know, I was pretty lucky. Not breaking the wing windows was a challenge :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice cuts Maz. :thumbsup: keeping an eye on this Rivi.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Aug 8 2010, 07:29 PM~18260503
> *Nice cuts Maz. :thumbsup: keeping an eye on this Rivi.
> *


Thanx Juan!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

She devils looking good. I just ordered the front hide away lights for my build. 68 Impala CV ( Don't Cry Over Me ) . I'll post them up as soon as I get it.


Don V


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 9 2010, 09:05 AM~18264283
> *She devils looking good.  I just ordered the front hide away lights for my build. 68 Impala CV ( Don't Cry Over Me ) . I'll post them up as soon as I get it.
> Don V
> *


Thanx!!!! :biggrin:  

Nice choice Don! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Where did you order the hide away from?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 9 2010, 11:38 AM~18264527
> *Thanx Don!! :biggrin:
> 
> Nice choice Don! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


PM sent


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's where I'm at with *"Bubblicious"*.................


I'll be using the glass roof from this Hummer for the '63..........









here I traced around the inside deminsions of the Hummers opening. This will be the area to cut out............









This piece is for the chrome trim piece that goes around the gas tank door that "they" never include for these models............

















here's the piece installed..............









next I'll sand the thickness down some.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Good eye for detail, Trend.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2010, 07:35 PM~18268939
> *Here's where I'm at with "Bubblicious".................
> I'll be using the glass roof from this Hummer for the '63..........
> 
> ...



Dats why you the trendsetta!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great start. love the little details


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2010, 06:35 PM~18268939
> *Here's where I'm at with "Bubblicious".................
> I'll be using the glass roof from this Hummer for the '63..........
> 
> ...


nice work trend!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

small updates. worked on the jambs a lil..


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 9 2010, 06:35 PM~18268939
> *Here's where I'm at with "Bubblicious".................
> I'll be using the glass roof from this Hummer for the '63..........
> 
> ...


i see you homie much props you gettin down on the detail thats what im talking bout homies show yo skills! i know we gonna have a good build off on this one! :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 07:36 PM~18279532
> *small updates. worked on the jambs a lil..
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea bro im loving that shit!! looking good :wow:  cant wait to see it finished


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

you know what homies i had my replicas that i have in this build off on hold thats why i hadent posted progress pics cause i was tryng to finish my other models in time for the show we had down here in dallas but i got them done in time and now i can focas on my 'Casanova' an 'Rollin Malo' replicas pics of new work in progress coming soon! seeing how bad ass the homies gettin down on this one that yall really motavated me to do the same this gonna be a good build off! say so how dose the judging work on these build off's homies this my first one?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 09:36 PM~18279532
> *small updates. worked on the jambs a lil..
> 
> 
> ...



Bad A$$ right here homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is gonna be sick !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Aug 10 2010, 07:38 PM~18279543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank u very much homies.. i still got alot of work to do. ive never done interior like that so thats gonna be proally my biggest challenge :uh:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 08:36 PM~18279532
> *small updates. worked on the jambs a lil..
> 
> 
> ...


Man!!... looks killer! ...and that firewall!!! nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 10:36 PM~18279532
> *small updates. worked on the jambs a lil..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

heres a few pics on 'Casanova' and what iv been working on got a lil work in progress!  will post more and better pics later


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

'Rolin Malo' progress pics still doing prep work almost ready for paint!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, vatos ain't playin' in here. Props to all you guys. :thumbsup: :machinegun: :wow: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 18 2010, 04:56 PM~18345131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got a little progress done...................



















































*Got the first jamb about done and hinged the door. Next I'll get the inner door work completed and move on to the other side of the car.*

The trunk has been cut out and has the supprt lip in but waiting to be trimmed out.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

ok so just so we know what all LRM replicas are in this build off?Lets check 1.Rollin Malo, 2.Casanova, 3.Loco 64, 4.Bubuliciose, 5.Gold Rush, 6.Sun Godess, 7.She Devil, 8.Ghetto Symphony, 9.Dont Cry Over Me, 10. and the chopt top caprice dont know the name of the car! dose that sound right are those all the replica cars in the build off homies?  just so we know


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

is it to late to enter?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 18 2010, 05:20 PM~18346347
> *is it to late to enter?
> *


nah its all good homie you can get down if you want!  wich car you want to get in with homie?


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 18 2010, 05:21 PM~18346357
> *nah its all good homie you can get down if you want!  wich car you want to get in with homie?
> *


can i do the purple rag caddy from delagation (m&m's)?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Aug 18 2010, 05:26 PM~18346402
> *can i do the purple rag caddy from delagation (m&m's)?
> *


as long as it's a replica of a LRM feat car homie


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 18 2010, 05:28 PM~18346417
> *as long as it's a replica of a LRM feat car homie
> *


u know ...... let me look into it. if not will thumb though some LRM and look


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

So far Replica cars in the build off!1. Rolin Malo, 2.Casanova, 3.Loco 64, 4.Bubuleliciose, 5.Gold Rush, 6.Sun Godess, 7.She Devil, 8.Ghetto Symphony, 9.Dont Cry Over Me, 10. and the blue chopt top caprice dont know the name!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

To The Top for the build off !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Here go a few progress pics of my 'Casanova' replica i know they aint to good but just wanted to let yall check out wat i got goin homies ill post better pics when done!  




































http://www.
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/082500_1100[00].jpg































































layitlow.net/pics/1008/28Picture%20001.jpg[/img]


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking good Pina!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 25 2010, 09:07 AM~18401674
> *Looking good Pina!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 25 2010, 09:03 AM~18401650
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


preciate it thend!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

looking good bro... there is alot of detail inthere man! Good luck!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 25 2010, 09:46 AM~18401960
> *looking good bro... there is alot of detail inthere man! Good luck!
> *


thanks homie its still needs a lil more detail in it im not done but gonna try and get as close i can to the real thing an as soon as i get the bondo and do a lil sanding it will be ready for the candy paint job!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey BTW have you come up with a name for the project we were talking about?....


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

pina, real nice work bro!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 25 2010, 11:56 AM~18403104
> *pina, real nice work bro!!
> *


preciate it homie!  Thinking bout throwing a red neon light in the interior to set it off!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 25 2010, 10:47 AM~18402519
> *Hey BTW have you come up with a name for the project we were talking about?....
> *


Ey homie,how's the montie comin along?I benched the lack,got a 66 impala ready to get down,let me know if u need the air brush,hit pina up..it shoots candy with no problems.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Aug 25 2010, 01:35 PM~18403361
> *Ey homie,how's the montie comin along?I benched the lack,got a 66 impala ready to get down,let me know if u need the air brush,hit pina up..it shoots candy with no problems.
> *


It's coming, I put it aside cause I wanted to mess around with my Gold Rush.... Pina told me you're helping him out with the working top for his Casanova. I'm trying to do the same thing for my Gold Rush... The Monte is looking good, got it all hinged up, just need to sand some of the bondo work smooth, then primer and wet sand, and figure out the paint job patterns....I talked to Pina today and he told me about your airbrush, thanks bro, I just bought some Candy from Black Gold in Arlington, so I just might take you up on that offer... I'll let you know.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

By the way wanted to show you the pics from the 97.9 Beat show over the weekend, I saw Pina for like 2 minutes, then I lost him.... but I got tied up taking pics of cars, check out my thread, let me know what you think of them 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=557705


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 25 2010, 09:02 PM~18407897
> *By the way wanted to show you the pics from the 97.9 Beat show over the weekend, I saw Pina for like 2 minutes, then I lost him.... but I got tied up taking pics of cars, check out my thread, let me know what you think of them
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=557705
> *


saw the pics look clean ass hell homie! :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 26 2010, 12:44 PM~18412269
> *saw the pics look clean ass hell homie! :wow:
> *


So does this mean you're gonna get down on a Rollin Malo replica...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 26 2010, 01:26 PM~18412990
> *So does this mean you're gonna get down on a Rollin Malo replica...
> *


man i really like that 3rd version homie but i already started the 1st one so ima go ahead and get down on the one i already started!  












































damn im lovin this bitch man i might just add it to my replica list well see! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 26 2010, 02:44 PM~18413126
> *man i really like that 3rd version homie but i already started the 1st one so ima go ahead and get down on the one i already started!
> 
> 
> ...


Awww helllllll yeah! Damn I' already feeling sorry for Frost cause that paint job is gonna be a beast to replicate...LOL


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Report on my projects....
The '76 Monte is ready for paint, I should start on it sometime this week....
Gold Rush has been chopped, and after realizing how hard it was going to be to use the original Nascar body, I took The Interior King's advice and used a '86 Monte SS body with a GP front end... had to rework it a little to make it fit, also the hood was too short so I reworked that as well... I sanded out the Monte body lines to give it that smooth GP. body look, I will be taking out the Monte SS Hood and molding in the GP hood to make sure the body lines are as close as possible. The interior is coming along good, just finished cutting the foam and scribing in the diamond pleats, my wife is going to help me paint all the brass buttons blue for the tucks, so it's coming along...I am leaving the working convertible top until the very end, I want to make sure I get that right...I will take pics of the progress over the weekend along with pics of some of my fellow car builders rides...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Aug 26 2010, 02:44 PM~18413126
> *man i really like that 3rd version homie but i already started the 1st one so ima go ahead and get down on the one i already started!
> 
> 
> ...


ttt FOR MY ro bROthas. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 30 2010, 01:39 PM~18441352
> *Report on my projects....
> The '76 Monte is ready for paint, I should start on it sometime this week....
> Gold Rush has been chopped, and after realizing how hard it was going to be to use the original Nascar body, I took The Interior King's  advice and used a '86 Monte SS body with a GP front end... had to rework it a little to make it fit, also the hood was too short so I reworked that as well... I sanded out the Monte body lines to give it that smooth GP. body look, I will be taking out the Monte SS Hood and molding in the GP hood to make sure the body lines are as close as possible. The interior is coming along good, just finished cutting the foam and scribing in the diamond pleats, my wife is going to help me paint all the brass buttons blue for the tucks, so it's coming along...I am leaving the working convertible top until the very end, I want to make sure I get that right...I will take pics of the progress over the weekend along with pics of some of my fellow car builders rides...
> *



I'm watchin this for sure !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 30 2010, 04:40 PM~18443409
> *I'm watchin this for sure !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it looks really good so far, did the same with the trunk, only there I had to create body lines on the trunk , came out pretty good. I'm going to have to sand out teh LS side moldings as well, I'll work on that today.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 31 2010, 09:10 AM~18449003
> *Yeah it looks really good so far, did the same with the trunk, only there I had to create body lines on the trunk , came out pretty good. I'm going to have to sand out teh LS side moldings as well, I'll work on that today.
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's where I'm at with *<span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Bubblicious"..........*</span>
So far I have the trunk opened and both of the doors swingin' and jambed. The glass roof is cut out and it's in for test fitting. ( it needs a little adjusting. :biggrin: )


































Next I'll get the doors filled in, and pay some attention to the deck lid bracing and pump set up.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice work trend!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 1 2010, 06:09 PM~18463476
> *Here's where I'm at with <span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Bubblicious"..........</span>
> So far I have the trunk opened and both of the doors swingin' and jambed. The glass roof is cut out and it's in for test fitting. ( it needs a little adjusting.  :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


yeah man, that's CHARP!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

She Devil got the doors hinged already, little bit of improvement :biggrin: , the trunk is next, after I do the trunk, I'll post pics tonite


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 2 2010, 10:28 AM~18469092
> *She Devil got the doors hinged already, little bit of improvement :biggrin: , the trunk is next, after I do the trunk, I'll post pics tonite
> *


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 1 2010, 04:09 PM~18463476
> *Here's where I'm at with <span style=\'font-family:impact\'>"Bubblicious"..........</span>
> So far I have the trunk opened and both of the doors swingin' and jambed. The glass roof is cut out and it's in for test fitting. ( it needs a little adjusting.  :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


Looking good Trend!! Nice cuts :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice progress pics homies keep up the good work!  i havent been on lil that much latetly and havent had a chance to work on my models just moved into my new house over the weekend and now my air card dosent seem to want to catch internet signal :angry: so i had to come down the street to use my lab top at my moms man i talkd to these people bout this an suppose to have them send some one next week to see wats the problem cause man i told my girl that shits a big problem cause i need my lay it low! lol feel me homies? ill post pics soon as i get this thang with the internet fixt! keep the progess coming homies!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 2 2010, 12:31 PM~18469998
> *Looking good Trend!! Nice cuts :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx bro !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

here's a few progress pics of my 'Rollin Malo' replica just need a lil sanding here an there an its ready for paint!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that's no easy project there homie.. looks like you are pullin it off w/o a hitch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 4 2010, 02:21 PM~18486501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dang homie thats off the hook !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 4 2010, 12:59 PM~18486654
> *that's no easy project there homie.. looks like you are pullin it off w/o a hitch.  :thumbsup:
> *


preciate it homie im trying to get it as close as i can


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 01:06 PM~18486688
> *Dang homie thats off the hook !!!!!!!!
> 
> *


preciate it homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this one will get done before the other one...amazing work by far!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 5 2010, 02:17 PM~18492398
> *this one will get done before the other one...amazing work by far!
> *


thanks homie means a lot


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

So far,She Devil got the hinges done for the doors and trunk, I still need to do the hood, and do the door panels, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats bad ass bro....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 5 2010, 02:57 PM~18492815
> *Thats bad ass bro....
> *


Thanx Darkside!!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 04:25 PM~18492673
> *So far,She Devil got the hinges done for the doors and trunk, I still need to do the hood, and do the door panels, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> ...


Bro I think based on my Screen Name that you know how I feel about your build.... awesome work!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie that's some clean cuttin' and great hinge work !


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Good to kick it with you today.... let's put Dallas on the M.C.C Map!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Sep 5 2010, 06:52 PM~18494294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Trend!!

Thanx guys for the compliments !!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 03:25 PM~18492673
> *So far,She Devil got the hinges done for the doors and trunk, I still need to do the hood, and do the door panels, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its coming along tight homie!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 6 2010, 01:35 AM~18495899
> *
> Thanx Trend!!
> 
> ...



It's kool bro, you got your paint picked out yet? Is it HOK Hot Pearl Pink?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 05:03 PM~18500801
> *It's kool bro, you got your paint picked out yet? Is it HOK Hot Pearl Pink?
> 
> *


I think that's what it is, or magenta with pearl


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 6 2010, 12:59 PM~18499157
> *looks like its coming along tight homie!
> *


Thanx Pina!!!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 4 2010, 02:21 PM~18486501
> *here's a few progress pics of my 'Rollin Malo' replica just need a lil sanding here an there an its ready for paint!
> 
> 
> ...



i haven't been around much lately...feels like dis is my first time seein dis. dis build is bad ass...very nice work pina. :wow: i also seen dat Casanova is really startin to take shape... :wow: cant wait to c more progress. keep up awesome work pina...laterz bro'.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Sep 7 2010, 09:20 AM~18505756
> *i haven't been around much lately...feels like dis is my first time seein dis. dis build is bad ass...very nice work pina.  :wow: i also seen dat Casanova is really startin to take shape... :wow: cant wait to c more progress. keep up awesome work pina...laterz bro'.
> *


preciate it homie means alot!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

i know havent posted much progress pics latetly but i am working on my replicas bout to go through the painting progress an ship parts to get gold plated just moved in to a new crib but bout to get it done so my replicas can really come together! new progress pics coming soon!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 10 2010, 07:36 PM~18279532
> *small updates. worked on the jambs a lil..
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up with the progress pics on this one homie? i was looking foward to seeing this one Loco 64 was one of my favorite cars


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 4 2010, 12:21 PM~18486501
> *here's a few progress pics of my 'Rollin Malo' replica just need a lil sanding here an there an its ready for paint!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

they all look good


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 10 2010, 09:33 AM~18533544
> *Nice!
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Sep 10 2010, 08:52 AM~18533286
> *wuz up with the progress pics on this one homie? i was looking foward to seeing this one Loco 64 was one of my favorite cars
> *



i gotta bring back out. i lost a lil interest cuz i wasnt liking how the interior was coming out... but imma finish it


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 29 2010, 12:28 PM~18175358
> *Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


She Devil is coming along pretty good so far....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 16 2010, 12:57 AM~18580717
> *She Devil is coming along pretty good so far....
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good keep up the great work..


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 15 2010, 11:57 PM~18580717
> *She Devil is coming along pretty good so far....
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't lying bro, this looks amazing!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 16 2010, 05:07 AM~18581634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Rivi!!!!


Thanx for the kind words guys, means alot!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Does anyone else has any updates on there rides??


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 24 2010, 03:07 PM~18653754
> *Does anyone else has any updates on there rides??
> *


Ey homie,I'm speaking for pina since he ain't on line,we droped off the rollin malo to get painted with frost yesterday,rivi looks like his gold rush is ready for paint to.I painted the selina bomb already,just fixed my cam,pics coming on that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn, nice ass rivi.. my next one(s) are gonna be opened up...so ill be watchin this build so i can see how it goes down


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 24 2010, 02:29 PM~18653938
> *Ey homie,I'm speaking for pina since he ain't on line,we droped off the rollin malo to get painted with frost yesterday,rivi looks like his gold rush is ready for paint to.I painted the selina bomb already,just fixed my cam,pics coming on that.
> *


Ok , cool bro. I hope Pina is ok. my Rivi is almost ready for paint!!! just need to primer and sand, I'm sure there's flaws that I need to fix. Post pics of the Selina bomb, I'm sure it came out bad ass!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 24 2010, 02:32 PM~18653963
> *damn, nice ass rivi..  my next one(s) are gonna be opened up...so ill be watchin this build so i can see how it goes down
> *


Thanx Slammd!! I'll be looking out for yours too bro  So far your builds are looking pretty nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm hopin' to have some progress pics by Sunday fellas.
I won't be havin' any chrome draws though, money
Just ain't right . 

Ima start on the engine tonight .


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

La carcacha. Pinas selina bomb in the making


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 24 2010, 05:11 PM~18654624
> *I'm hopin' to have some progress pics by Sunday fellas.
> I won't be havin' any chrome draws though, money
> Just ain't right .
> ...



 this is my biggest problem in finishin this build


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 24 2010, 03:47 PM~18654086
> *Thanx Slammd!! I'll be looking out for yours too bro   So far your builds are looking pretty nice!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


appreciate it man..keep doin what ya do! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 24 2010, 09:03 PM~18655352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: ...nice !!!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 24 2010, 10:03 PM~18655352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the progress on this one. I love that car.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 24 2010, 09:03 PM~18655352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam! Machio...u got down on da paint job bro'. cant wait to get all u guy's work here... :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 24 2010, 08:03 PM~18655352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh I see my Monte back there!!!! Yall get ready for a paintjob! I drew up a paint job... and machio is gonna make it happen!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Fixing to go to frosts for pinstripe


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VERY KOOL REPLICAS :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

The Lethal Weapon replica just got a new interior..... it's gonna be crazy!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18674945
> *Fixing to go to frosts for pinstripe
> 
> 
> ...


dat paint is bad ass Machio...cant wait to c dis one. i know its gonna look really good...i wouldnt mind puttin some of work on it as well. i got some pics comin later on today...something im startin for all u guys out dere n Dallas to get down too. laterz bro'...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

wuz up homies i know i was gone for a minute but im back and ready to put it down i know it might of seemd like this build off was dead i was just out of it for a minute but for those who still down to kick this build off goin im still in it and finna show some bad ass work ! wuz up mazdat you still down homie? ima finish my models for this build off dropt off the rollin malo to get painted so waiting on that one and la carcacha to get done proress pic comin soon as i get them back in my hands but im still in it homies!  fina cranck dis bitch up!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 22 2010, 03:29 PM~18883073
> *wuz up homies i know i was gone for a minute but im back and ready to put it down i know it might of seemd like this build off was dead i was just out of it for a minute but for those who still down to kick this build off goin im still in it and finna show some bad ass work ! wuz up mazdat you still down homie? ima finish my models for this build off dropt off the rollin malo to get painted so waiting on that one and la carcacha to get done proress pic comin soon as i get them back in my hands but im still in it homies!  fina cranck dis bitch up!!!
> *


Whats up Pina!!! I'm still down  , She Devil is ready for paint, its primered right now and sanded, hopefully it will be done for the show next month, its going to be tight!! I will be done for December for sure. Do you know if the other guys are still in the build off?


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 27 2010, 03:34 PM~18674945
> *Fixing to go to frosts for pinstripe
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 22 2010, 04:57 PM~18883251
> *Whats up Pina!!! I'm still down  , She Devil is ready for paint, its primered right now and sanded, hopefully it will be done for the show next month, its going to be tight!! I will be done for December for sure. Do you know if the other guys are still in the build off?
> *


i dont know but im down to finish my replicas i know that homie!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

welcome back Johnny!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 11:52 AM~18163956
> *Im in with this one...
> 
> 
> ...



dam i wana see this one , i wanted to replicae this one too :cheesy: , thats a sick rag


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah PINA in the building again.Gonna do the damn thang.ALREADY my homie aint playing.

R.I.P. PIMP C


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jul 28 2010, 02:24 PM~18164190
> *One more question does it have to be LRM? Cause I've got all the original BLVD. Magazines, and their pictures are ten times nicer than LRM and have more closup/detailed shots of the cars so you can get every little detail right. Can I use a car from that magazine, or any other old magazine like Orlies,Streetlow,etc?
> *


come on now... :uh: stop givin a hard time. lol... :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

preciate all the love homies! yea we gonna get down with this build off cant wait to see them done i know they gonna be tight! hno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

check it out homies my step son wants to get down with this replica its his first model car but ima help him out and start him up his own thread my boy machio throwin down with the candy red paint job will start postin progress pics tomorrow! so he in with this one!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn that one is gonna be clean!!! I can't wait!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 24 2010, 08:34 PM~18897707
> *check it out homies my step son wants to get down with this replica its his first model car but ima help him out and start him up his own thread my boy machio throwin down with the candy red paint job will start postin progress pics tomorrow! so he in with this one!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 24 2010, 09:07 PM~18898108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Its going to be a bad ass Rivi!!! All kinds of Rivi's are popping up!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 25 2010, 10:08 AM~18901820
> *Its going to be a bad ass Rivi!!! All kinds of Rivi's are popping up!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2!!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dude I've got a Rivi I've been sitting on for months, but haven't even touched it cause I've got these other two that I am trying to finish.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 24 2010, 10:34 PM~18897707
> *check it out homies my step son wants to get down with this replica its his first model car but ima help him out and start him up his own thread my boy machio throwin down with the candy red paint job will start postin progress pics tomorrow! so he in with this one!
> 
> 
> ...


dats gonna b one nice build...tell ur step son to take it slow an dat we'll b waitin to c some progress pics. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Oct 25 2010, 11:09 AM~18902629
> *dats gonna b one nice build...tell ur step son to take it slow an dat we'll b waitin to c some progress pics. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea he's 11years old but wants to learn how to build clean model cars and wants to get down with the club i got him ima show him how to get down an help him start his own thread so he can show his work an rep with us!  :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

check it out homies i just desided to put this replica in the build off to thanks to my homie 65 rivi his boy that actually painted the real car just agread to do the paint job on this replica for me damn cant wait to see it done ima get it prept up an ready for paint job this week an try and get it dropt off this week for the candy paint! :wow:  WIKED replica progress pics coming soon! thanks for the hook up raul preciate it homie!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 25 2010, 04:31 PM~18904696
> *check it out homies i just desided to put this replica in the build off to thanks to my homie 65 rivi his boy that actually painted the real car just agread to do the paint job on this replica for me damn cant wait to see it done ima get it prept up an ready for paint job this week an try and get it dropt off this week for the candy paint! :wow:   WIKED replica progress pics coming soon! thanks for the hook up raul preciate it homie!
> 
> 
> ...



that shit's gonna be crazy!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Oct 25 2010, 03:33 PM~18904719
> *that shit's gonna be crazy!
> *


4sho homie thats gonna be bad ass to have the dude that painted the real car paint my model car replica! cant wait to see it ima have it ready for paint this week!  good looking out raul preciate it bro  enough talking tho ima get on it an start showing some work  i gotta go drop of my Casanova replica Rollin malo is already at the shop just waiting on my boy frost to get to it an also pinstrip La Carcacha ima get them all done 4sho!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 25 2010, 03:31 PM~18904696
> *check it out homies i just desided to put this replica in the build off to thanks to my homie 65 rivi his boy that actually painted the real car just agread to do the paint job on this replica for me damn cant wait to see it done ima get it prept up an ready for paint job this week an try and get it dropt off this week for the candy paint! :wow:   WIKED replica progress pics coming soon! thanks for the hook up raul preciate it homie!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I will be keeping an eye on this, thats gunna be badass. Really nice work in here, the Rivi is coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 25 2010, 05:31 PM~18904696
> *check it out homies i just desided to put this replica in the build off to thanks to my homie 65 rivi his boy that actually painted the real car just agread to do the paint job on this replica for me damn cant wait to see it done ima get it prept up an ready for paint job this week an try and get it dropt off this week for the candy paint! :wow:   WIKED replica progress pics coming soon! thanks for the hook up raul preciate it homie!
> 
> 
> ...


dat build is gonna b off da hook...i've always wanted to get my hands on one of these olds. or if not dis cutlass...a 442 olds would do. lol...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Progress pic,s on pinas step son,first biuld,jump it of with a replica...


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 08:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT SOME CLEAN RIDES UP HERE ,KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 07:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea dat bitch looks clean homie just need the pinstrip now my lil step son is gonna like it! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ... THATS SOME SERIOUS PAINTIN' BRO ! BEAUUUUTIFUL !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 07:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice,he gonna put it down with this one.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! :wow: u got dat shining Machio bro'...very bad ass paint job. :worship: :worship:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 08:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! that color looks dead on.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  
Nice work bro


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Oct 28 2010, 06:45 PM~18935553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice job and color right there!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

thanks homies,pina put me down with da plugg on da candys,good lookin out...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I need to hurry up and get She Devil done...I'm jealous


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

just did the fire wall and door jams on the cutty its ready for candy paint!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 1 2010, 06:49 PM~18961367
> *just did the fire wall and door jams on the cutty its ready for candy paint!
> 
> 
> ...


wutup Pina! that firewall is looking good bro.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 1 2010, 07:49 PM~18961367
> *just did the fire wall and door jams on the cutty its ready for candy paint!
> 
> 
> ...


dat's some nice work Pina :wow: :worship: :worship: can't wait to c more. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 2 2010, 09:24 AM~18966758
> *wutup Pina!  that firewall is looking good bro.
> *


wuz up dig preciate it homie! its ready for 65rivis boy to get down on the candy paint cant wait to see it painted!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 2 2010, 10:27 AM~18967232
> *dat's some nice work Pina :wow:  :worship:  :worship: can't wait to c more.  :biggrin:
> *


preciate it D now its on the way to get painted and got to ship my parts to get gold plated for this replica and Rolin Malo,Casanova,La Carcacha thats the next step while i wait for the paint jobs to be done hope they dont take to long!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

let me know when you sending the stuff to ge tplated so I can send mines with yours bro!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Nov 2 2010, 02:22 PM~18968819
> *let me know when you sending the stuff to ge tplated so I can send mines with yours bro!
> *


cool ill let you know when im ready to shoot it out bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

ooh, let me know too. I'll probably have a cpl things to throw in there.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 2 2010, 02:33 PM~18968878
> *ooh, let me know too. I'll probably have a cpl things to throw in there.
> *


cool ill let you know dig


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 2 2010, 01:06 PM~18967475
> *preciate it D now its on the way to get painted and got to ship my parts to get gold plated for this replica and Rolin Malo,Casanova,La Carcacha thats the next step while i wait for the paint jobs to be done hope they dont take to long!
> *


dats cool bro'...dang! u b knock'n dese builds out really quick bro'...i can't even keep up wit u. :biggrin: still workin on da '76...hard enough tryin to throw down some ideas for it. takes me a while to come up wit an idea... :uh: its cool tho. at lease i put it down... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 1 2010, 07:49 PM~18961367
> *just did the fire wall and door jams on the cutty its ready for candy paint!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: ... That's freakin hella work bro !


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

love this topic keep up the greatwork everybody


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 1 2010, 05:49 PM~18961367
> *just did the fire wall and door jams on the cutty its ready for candy paint!
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE PAINT JOB ON THIS ONE.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 3 2010, 05:50 AM~18973794
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  ... That's freakin hella work bro !
> *


preciate it trend man theres really nothing left to do to all 4 of my replicas now just waitin for the paint jobs to get done then i can start putting them together!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 3 2010, 06:20 AM~18973906
> *love this topic  keep up the greatwork everybody
> *


preciate it homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

here go pics of the trunk of the rivi replica Tight Grip machio so you can check it out!  !


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 4 2010, 09:16 AM~18983193
> *here go pics of  the trunk of the  rivi replica  Tight Grip machio so you can check it out!  !
> 
> 
> ...


that's gonna be dope. I'm interested in seeing how that huge Rivi logo will be done.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 4 2010, 08:24 AM~18983258
> *that's gonna be dope.  I'm interested in seeing how that huge Rivi logo will be done.
> *


yea we got it homie dats no prob we got an idea!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Laser etching? If you order now you can have it by November 2012!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

That R is no biggi,I would cut it out of that thin plastic sheet,spray it with alclad..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 29 2010, 12:28 PM~18175358
> *Here's mine Pina, "SHE DEVIL" Buick Riviera, always liked Rivi's, Hey Pina, do you any detailed pics of this car, I tried finding them, but not really detailed, whatever you can do for me bro, I appreciate it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I have an update on She Devil...she has color


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 01:39 PM~19083804
> *I have an update on She Devil...she has color
> *


AS BIGDOGG WOULD SAY! PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED. :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

[>quote=LATIN SKULL,Nov 16 2010, 02:47 PM~19083869]
AS BIGDOGG WOULD SAY! PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED. :biggrin:
[/quote]
X 2. :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> AS BIGDOGG WOULD SAY! PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED. :biggrin:





> [>quote=LATIN SKULL,Nov 16 2010, 02:47 PM~19083869]
> AS BIGDOGG WOULD SAY! PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED. :biggrin:


X 2. :drama: :drama: :drama:
[/quote]

I'll post pics tonite


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

As promised...She Devil update....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 11:40 PM~19089460
> *As promised...She Devil update....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......   :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 11:40 PM~19089460
> *As promised...She Devil update....
> 
> 
> ...


i see you maz she devil lookin nice homie!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Oct 25 2010, 04:31 PM~18904696
> *check it out homies i just desided to put this replica in the build off to thanks to my homie 65 rivi his boy that actually painted the real car just agread to do the paint job on this replica for me damn cant wait to see it done ima get it prept up an ready for paint job this week an try and get it dropt off this week for the candy paint! :wow:   WIKED replica progress pics coming soon! thanks for the hook up raul preciate it homie!
> 
> 
> ...


...finished the patterns last night... just need to transfer them to the film paper... Dam Machio you're gonna have your work cut out for you cause it was a beast to draw them out!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio+Nov 17 2010, 04:29 AM~19090249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the comps guys!! Now its time to put her together


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 17 2010, 01:40 AM~19089460
> *As promised...She Devil update....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: That's beautiful homie !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 18 2010, 05:46 AM~19099805
> *:thumbsup:  That's beautiful homie !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Trend!! :biggrin:  

Almost done with the BMF


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 11:40 PM~19089460
> *As promised...She Devil update....
> 
> 
> ...



this is beautiful!!! what color is it??


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 18 2010, 10:53 AM~19101908
> *this is beautiful!!! what color is it??
> *


Thanx bro!!!

Its magenta with blue pearl candy


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Its getting closer and closer....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 20 2010, 09:47 AM~19115848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMN!! This is some fucking clean and smooth paintjob and bmf work :wow:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 20 2010, 01:47 AM~19115848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice clean work u got goin on dis build... :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 20 2010, 06:35 AM~19116329
> *very nice clean work u got goin on dis build... :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 that color is sick an the build is looking perfect!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 19 2010, 11:47 PM~19115848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie this build is looking clean its coming along nice :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Siim123+Nov 20 2010, 01:56 AM~19116268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Guys for the compliments, so far so good, just gotta black wash the grill and light grills, and then the interior is next, I don't have many pics of the interior, some of it I have to guess, but with the pics that some of you guys provided, I should be ok, Thanx again for the comps :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Ye Maz,the way you set up them door panles with the window opening set it over da top..nice...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 20 2010, 07:42 AM~19116819
> *Ye Maz,the way you set up them door panles with the window opening set it over da top..nice...
> *


Thanx Machio!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm still working on She Devil, Mando Flores hooked it up with some more detailed pics of her, that will help me with the rest and to finish here up!!!! Mando is the man!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Question: Who else is in on this buildoff? It ends by the end of December, just wondering


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 02:58 PM~19202371
> *I'm still working on She Devil, Mando Flores hooked it up with some more detailed pics of her, that will help me with the rest and to finish here up!!!! Mando is the man!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Question: Who else is in on this buildoff? It ends by the end of December, just wondering
> *


Well Maz,you have a beter chance of winning,that tequila bottle (Casa Noble) is bad ass,so is the jevries front clip..lol


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 30 2010, 04:31 PM~19202651
> *Well Maz,you have a beter chance of winning,that tequila bottle (Casa Noble) is bad ass,so is the jevries front clip..lol
> *



Yes sir that bottle is going to someone...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 02:58 PM~19202371
> *I'm still working on She Devil, Mando Flores hooked it up with some more detailed pics of her, that will help me with the rest and to finish here up!!!! Mando is the man!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Question: Who else is in on this buildoff? It ends by the end of December, just wondering
> *


yea it ends at the end of december homie im still in it im working on la carcacha ima try and get it finished my lil step son got his candy red rivi in it were working on the trunk set up its almost redy to get candy red its coming along nice will post progerss pics later


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 30 2010, 02:31 PM~19202651
> *Well Maz,you have a beter chance of winning,that tequila bottle (Casa Noble) is bad ass,so is the jevries front clip..lol
> *


Thanx Mach, you never know, maybe someone waiting to the last day to show theres


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 30 2010, 02:52 PM~19202856
> *yea it ends at the end of december homie im still in it im working on la carcacha ima try and get it finished my lil step son got his candy red rivi in it were working on the trunk set up its almost redy to get candy red its coming along nice will post progerss pics later
> *


Hey, what's up Pina, where you've been bro? That red Rivi is coming out clean bro!!! I don't know man...La Carcacha is a clean ride too


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 30 2010, 04:08 PM~19202988
> *Hey, what's up Pina, where you've been bro? That red Rivi is coming out clean bro!!! I don't know man...La Carcacha is a clean ride too
> *


wuz up maz!  i just been chillin a lil bz but im still in it homie i aint gonna lie the carcacha is prob the closets replica i got close to being finished painted might be cuttin it close but ima try an have it ready the red rivi im working on right now as we speak im doin the trunk helpin my lil step son with it


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 30 2010, 03:58 PM~19203381
> *wuz up maz!   i just been chillin a lil bz but im still in it homie i aint gonna lie the carcacha  is prob the closets replica i got close to being finished painted might be cuttin it close but ima try an have it ready the red rivi im working on right now as we speak im doin the trunk helpin my lil step son with it
> *


That's cool that you are helping your lil step son out, its going to be bad ass!!! Post some pics Pina


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry Fellas, I had to pull out of the build off. 

I got inspired by the topic , but the timing wasn't right.





All of the builds you homies are doin' look great , and that She Devil is sick Maz !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Just a lil progress pic of d rivi so y'all can cheack it out how its comin along its half way done almost ready for paint


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 30 2010, 04:12 PM~19203523
> *Sorry Fellas, I had to pull out of the build off.
> 
> I got inspired by the topic , but the timing wasn't right.
> ...


I wanted to see your build Trend, I was looking forward to that. I'm sure I'll see some great builds from you bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 30 2010, 07:59 PM~19203919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work Pina bro'...can't wait to c more on dis. :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Nov 30 2010, 08:56 PM~19205602
> *nice work Pina bro'...can't wait to c more on dis.  :wow:
> *


preciate it homie trying to finish the trunk and get it ready for paint and got to get it pinstript up!


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Nov 30 2010, 11:08 PM~19205745
> *preciate it homie trying to finish the trunk and get it ready for paint and got to get it pinstript up!
> *


sounds good bro'...i know its gonna look really wicked after. :wow:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Looking good pina....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

don't worry Johnny we waiting on you homie.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Pina, She Devil coming along slowly but surely, finishing up the interior and trunk, I'll try to post some pics tonite on the progress


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 18 2010, 11:43 AM~19360738
> *Hey Pina, She Devil coming along slowly but surely, finishing up the interior and trunk, I'll try to post some pics tonite on the progress
> *


Pina locked up right now homie,we still going to hold this biuld off down 4 him,show some progress of that bad 65 homie,..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I picked up the ls front end from pinas,I'm a respond to this biuld off if maz finishes his biuld..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 21 2010, 08:05 AM~19383268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: nice


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 10:40 PM~19089460
> *As promised...She Devil update....
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a little update on She Devil, sorry for the long wait, its almost done!!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:sprint: :drama: :drama:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

this bitch is just too bad bro..


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 21 2010, 07:05 AM~19383268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice machio


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 23 2010, 11:12 AM~19403514
> *this bitch is just too bad bro..
> *


Thanx CNDYBLU!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

MAZ... how old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 23 2010, 03:22 PM~19404967
> *MAZ... how old are you if you don't mind me asking?
> *



42 years hella old!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Why do you ask?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 04:39 PM~19405116
> *42 years hella old!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Why do you ask?
> *


ddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmm vato with intrest homeboy


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 11:39 AM~19403296
> *Here's a little update on She Devil, sorry for the long wait, its almost done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


         

CHINGON!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 11:39 AM~19403296
> *Here's a little update on She Devil, sorry for the long wait, its almost done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is looking killer!! i could NEVER get my flocking to come out like that!! are the guts flocking over foam?! or straight flocking?! :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

dam alot of tight builds :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 12:39 PM~19403296
> *Here's a little update on She Devil, sorry for the long wait, its almost done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 that's DOPE


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Dec 23 2010, 07:18 PM~19406510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Derange!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 01:39 PM~19403296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is turning out great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 07:05 AM~19410113
> *This is turning out great !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanx Trend!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I worked on She Devil yesterday, moved on it pretty good, I'll post progress pics tonight


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 05:39 PM~19405116
> *42 years hella old!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Why do you ask?
> *


Just want to make sure you're over 21 for the bottle if you win


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Who else in the running ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 01:39 PM~19403296
> *Here's a little update on She Devil, sorry for the long wait, its almost done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass... coming along very nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 27 2010, 09:56 AM~19430669
> *bad ass... coming along very nice.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Jeral!!!! :biggrin: 

Yesterday I put in the headliner and glass, came out good I think. I'll post pics


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Updates....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 11:44 PM~19435663
> *Updates....
> 
> 
> ...


youre goin off on this thing bro.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 27 2010, 09:04 PM~19435941
> *youre goin off on this thing bro.
> *


Thanx CNDYBLU!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

The rivi is bad ass Mazdat,nobody els finished,homboy pina still in da county,pm me your info homie,ill send you the ls clip,homie Rivi also has a bottle of some top notch tequila...good job with she devil..... :wow: :wow: :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by machio_@Dec 28 2010, 06:00 AM~19438475
> *The rivi is bad ass Mazdat,nobody els finished,homboy pina still in da county,pm me your info homie,ill send you the ls clip,homie Rivi also has a bottle of some top notch tequila...good job with she devil..... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Machio!!!! But its not over till the fat lady sings bro  I still have to finish it before this week is up


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 08:44 PM~19435663
> *Updates....
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....


SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

SICK WORK !!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

1 word..... BEAUTIFUL.....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST+Jan 1 2011, 11:17 PM~19479612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx guys!!!! :biggrin: 

Took me a while but it was worth it!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Jan 2 2011, 01:17 AM~19479612
> *SICK WORK !!
> *


 X-2 SICKNESS


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

came out real nice jorge! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

MAZDAT wins


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!*























:wow: :wow: :wow: Absolutely beautiful replica bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

That's a museum piece for sure !


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 2 2011, 07:27 AM~19480472
> *SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


X2! SICK MAZ.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Dam,Mazdat ,She Devil looks flawless,like I said bro ,pm me your info,congrats......   :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 11:39 AM~19403296
> *Here's a little update on She Devil, sorry for the long wait, its almost done!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up maz!  say homie sorry wasnt around to finish the build off with you had a lil 5 week issue but had to stop by and say congrats on the win she devil looks bad ass! :wow: :wow: much props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jan 6 2011, 07:34 AM~19519802
> *wuz up maz!  say homie sorry wasnt around to finish the build off with you had a lil 5 week issue but had to stop by and say congrats on the win she devil looks bad ass! :wow:  :wow:  much props bro :thumbsup:
> *


Welcome back Pina!!!!! I hope that you are doing ok

Thanx for the compliments on She Devil, I'm going to take some better pics and post them


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 11:54 AM~19430654
> *
> 
> Who else in the running ?
> *


Dropped out. No grill , or chrome parts. :angry: for the 68


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

came out real nice jorge! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Dont have words for this masterpiece


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> came out real nice jorge! :biggrin:


Dont have words for this masterpiece
[/quote]

Thanx Uli!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sweet ass car bro. no way ill ever be able to make a 65 look that good.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 6 2011, 02:09 PM~19522837
> *sweet ass car bro.  no way ill ever be able to make a 65 look that good.
> *


Thanx Slammd!!!!!

You can do it!!!!


----------

